# **carbide insert tool** givaway!!!



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok everyone here's the deal...

I'm going to give away one free carbide insert tool. 

It will be a random drawing for the first 30 people. 

Just make a post for which tool you would like to win...
Post from these choices.
Square
Square radius 
Round
Detail

Mini versions of all available as well

What will you use it for??

You make your own handle!

Once we have 30 contestants I will randomly draw from the names and post who the lucky winner is!

GOOD LUCK!! 

Must be within the U.S.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Pic 2


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Pic 3


----------



## tim holt (Dec 7, 2012)

Square Radius :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Im not going to participate in this one lol


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Square radius as well for me. Thanks.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Detail for me, please :smile:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Count me in! But since I just bought my first mini lathe and I'm new to turning, I have no idea which one I should get. I'm going to most likely be pens and other small items for a while. 

And thanks for doing this. It's very good of you.

Mark

EDIT: I'll go round. And thanks BassBlaster!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

round for me


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll put in a bid for a Detail.
Thanx..Jon..


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'll pick hollower!! Oh wait, that wasnt an option was it? I'll go with round.

Like I need another carbide insert tool to make a handle for, lol. I still have half a set of Rus tools, that still need handles.

I really like the relief you cut for the round tool. Looks like it will be nice for getting into tight spots.:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Burb said:


> Count me in! But since I just bought my first mini lathe and I'm new to turning, I have no idea which one I should get. I'm going to most likely be pens and other small items for a while.
> 
> And thanks for doing this. It's very good of you.
> 
> Mark


If these were the small tools, Id say go for square radius. Thats my go to tool for pen turning but since its the full size tool, Id go for round if you like bowl and hollowing work or square radius if you plan to do larger spindle work like pepper mills. Then again, the regular square is awesome for roughing. It eats wood in a hurry!!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Burb said:


> Count me in! But since I just bought my first mini lathe and I'm new to turning, I have no idea which one I should get. I'm going to most likely be pens and other small items for a while.
> 
> And thanks for doing this. It's very good of you.
> 
> Mark


Sorry I just added...mini pen versions are an option as well!

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

If this is still open.... ROUND! Good luck everyone! I would use it to create something I can share with others!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in for the round.
Tom


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I'll pick hollower!! Oh wait, that wasnt an option was it?


thats what i was thinking:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd take a round.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> thats what i was thinking:laughing::laughing:


Soon enough!! Working on it now


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I live just north of the border, can i join if I pay shipping?

I'd go for the round, thanks a lot!


----------



## Hydrohead (Jan 8, 2013)

Square radius :thumbsup:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> I live just north of the border, can i join if I pay shipping?
> 
> I'd go for the round, thanks a lot!


Works for me!


----------



## mchlhgn1 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Lost Count*

I lost Count and am not sure if 30 have gone yet, I am going to follow the other new guy and go round.

Thanks.

Edit: I would like to change to square radius. Thanks for doing this contest!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

mchlhgn1 said:


> I lost Count and am not sure if 30 have gone yet, I am going to follow the other new guy and go round.
> 
> Thanks.



You made it in! 

Count after you is 12

Thanks new guy!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> Once we have 30 posts I will randomly draw from the 25 contestants and post who the lucky winner is!


30 post = 25 contestants. What am I missing? :yes:


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Round for me please! 

Thanks so much for this!


----------



## Hollon27 (Jan 4, 2013)

square radius please!or whatevers left


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Put me down for the detail please. I have a round and square one already. I use them on almost anything depending..


----------



## ghost5 (Aug 19, 2012)

Detail for me


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Did I make it in time? I'd like the detail tool. Cool of you to do this.

Rob


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

Dealers choice and I'm in.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

This is a great offer! I would like a square radius. I do pens and small turnings at the moment.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

I want in! A square radius! Thanks for setting this up!


----------



## MBS600 (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm in - I'll go for the round! thanks


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

round for me please! nice giveaway lookin forward to seeing the results


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

Round please


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Is there room for me, round radius?


----------



## pvechart (Dec 14, 2011)

Square radius if there is still time!

I'll use it for some roughing and for the inside of small bowls

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## robsgotwood (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't have any carbide tools and would love one. If I'm not to late I would like the detailer for well details on my pens and bowls I'm making for my grandma. Thank you anyway for the giveaway even if I don't get anything.


----------



## owlelope (Jan 29, 2009)

*carbide tool*

square radius please if there are any slots available.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Count is at 28...room for 2 more!

Just to be clear. The giveaway is for one tool to one person. The lucky winner gets to choose between the full size or pen size tool of their choice!

Thanks again everyone for participating!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigDPHoto (Nov 13, 2012)

If I don't win... I would like to know pricing!


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

BigDPHoto said:


> If I don't win... I would like to know pricing!


Thank you for your interest in the tools! heres the prices for anyone interested.


Large tools including square, square radius and round are 45$ each
Detail is 50$

Large set price is 150 for all.

Mini pen turner tools are 35 for each and 40 for detail 

Mini set is 105$

Large and mini set package price is 250$

Cutters not included unless specified...you pay for cutters. And you make your handles!


Also check out my other post about the tools 

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/carbide-turning-tools-hollowing-tool-custom-made-tooling-45807/

LatheManDave


----------



## robsgotwood (Dec 14, 2012)

Being that I am the only one that said what they are going to do with the tools I believe I'm the only one that qualifies for a tool


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robsgotwood said:


> Being that I am the only one that said what they are going to do with the tools I believe I'm the only one that qualifies for a tool


Lol,


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

robsgotwood said:


> Being that I am the only one that said what they are going to do with the tools I believe I'm the only one that qualifies for a tool


hahaha ya i added it a little late so we'll let it slide this time.:shifty:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

room for 2 more!


----------



## Msupote (Dec 12, 2010)

Count me in for square please.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

one more contestant!


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Count me in Detail. thanks


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Im in for a detailer or round. unless as has been mentioned you get that hollower worked out. then i would gladly purchase. 

thanks for the chance to win!!


----------



## brose1313 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mini detailer!!!


----------



## cbrown1112 (Jan 9, 2013)

Square radius, want to turn one for my father.


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

Square Radius for me


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry to the last 4 ppl you didn't make it in time...Lilty is the last contestant.

Thanks everyone for participating and I will get the contestants listed in order shortly!

Remember if you don't win I do have all the tools for sale for a really great price! 

You can contact me through PM or email me at [email protected]

Thanks again and good luck to all!!!


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok sign me up!
It'd a small round for pen turning--my son in law is going to start.
Dave H


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is the list of the first 30 valid contestants!

If your name is not listed I'm sorry but you didn't make it in time. The tools are available through me at anytime if you'd like to purchase. 

The drawing will be tomorrow at 12:00 central time so be sure to check and see if you are the lucky winner!! 

Good Luck!!

1) Tim holt
2) Philip Collier
3) duncsuss
4) Burb
5) robert421960
6) J Thomas
7) BassBlaster
8) BigDPhoto
9) TomC
10) Lanny0134
11) Nate Bos
12) Hydrohead
13) mchlhgn1
14) calcnerd
15) Hollon27
16) rrbrown
17) ghost5
18) rocklobster
19) Mose
20) Tnm9304
21) preacherman
22) MBS600
23) bond3737
24) Clpead
25) Gary Beasley
26) pvechart
27) robsgotwood
28) owlelope
29) Msupote
30) Lilty


----------



## uphillblowfish (May 2, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> Ok everyone here's the deal...
> 
> I'm going to give away one free carbide insert tool.
> 
> ...


Round pls pls


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Dang, wify has been sick so I haven't been patrolling the forum and missed out. Good of you to do this and be sure to do this again LMD! :thumbsup:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

*The winner is....*

Duncsuss you are the lucky winner!! Step right up and claim your prize!

Thanks everyone this was a fun and exciting. Lets see what duncsuss will do with his tool and what kind of handle he will make!

If you are still interested even though you didn't win I am still selling the tools at a bargain price so just shoot me an email [email protected] or PM.

Here's the prices:

Large tools including square, square radius and round are 45$ each
Detail is 50$

Large set price is 150 for all.

Mini pen turner tools are 35 for each and 40 for detail 

Mini set is 105$

Large and mini set package price is 250$

Cutters not included unless specified...you pay for cutters. 

Thanks!
LatheManDave


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

LatheManDave said:


> Duncsuss you are the lucky winner!! Step right up and claim your prize!


Get outta here ... I never win anything 

Thanks Dave, I'll send you a PM :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> Get outta here ... I never win anything
> 
> Thanks Dave, I'll send you a PM :thumbsup:


Hey you can't say that anymore. However I still can.:laughing:

Congrats!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

duncsuss said:


> Get outta here ... I never win anything
> 
> Thanks Dave, I'll send you a PM :thumbsup:


congrats man


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations Duncan. :thumbsup:

I am one of the many people who rarely win anything. I think my first time was just last December. A raffle for the local volunteer fire company. They come by every year selling the tickets. A good cause. I won $25.

LatheManDave just shipped his first set of full size tools to a friend. I will be eager to see them.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone ... I just have to step out for a few minutes to buy a lottery ticket, if today's my lucky day I don't want to miss out on the big one :laughing:

One more time ... THANKS DAVE :yes:


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats to the winner! I am awaiting my purchased round pen tool from Dave, should be here by the weekend. Looking forward to using carbide tools.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

congrats! thanks Dave for putting this together!


----------



## Splinter64 (Dec 31, 2012)

Detail for me. Problem is they won't match my set. No rust on them.:laughing:


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats, Duncuss! Thanks for the opportunity, Dave.

Rob


----------



## rgadrim (Dec 29, 2012)

*ron*

Square Radius :no:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Splinter64 said:


> Detail for me. Problem is they won't match my set. No rust on them.:laughing:


Send it to me, I can fix that 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I really would like one of the diamond shaped ones. I would use it for detailing stuff that I often use my pyramid tool to do.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

jgilfor said:


> I really would like one of the diamond shaped ones. I would use it for detailing stuff that I often use my pyramid tool to do.


Havt seen lathemandave for a while, if he doesnt see this, i can make one for $45 without the cutter or handle


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey I'm here! Lol


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

LatheManDave said:


> Hey I'm here! Lol


Were have u been??


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

RusDemka said:


> Havt seen lathemandave for a while, if he doesnt see this, i can make one for $45 without the cutter or handle


That got his attention!!!. :laughing:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Were have u been??


Man just been swamped with everything imaginable lately.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

LatheManDave said:


> Man just been swamped with everything imaginable lately.


Nice to be busy
Sucks when you're too busy.
I sent you another e-mail today....:yes:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Any update on the hollowing tool?*

My friend liked the set of full size tools you made for him.

He would be interested in a hollowing tool.

You posted a sketch, but have you done any more work on the design?

Have you determined a price?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, wheres our hollowing tools darn it!?!:laughing: I need a hollowing tool like I need another hole in my head. I cant even hollow out a bowl but I want a tool for hollowing forms. I guess my tool addiction is starting to get like my wood addiction. I dont need it but I have to have it, lol.:thumbsup:

I do have a serious question though, I didnt only respond to harrass you today, lol. EW makes three differnt hollowing tools. I'm sure youve seen them all in your research. Do you have plans to make all of them or just the one that you posted a pic of? I'd definately be interested in the three piece set if you plan to do them all. Tool addiction I tell ya, lol.


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> My friend liked the set of full size tools you made for him.
> 
> He would be interested in a hollowing tool.
> 
> ...


I haven't been able to complete one yet so I'm not sure how much time I will have into it. Hard to determine exact price at this time but I'm hoping around 60-70$ work has been super busy lately and I haven't been able to run any tools on my machine. Sorry for those who have been waiting. I need to make like 4 detailers right now and some round tools. I would like to make all the the hollower sizes but it will take some time to get there.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

LatheManDave said:


> I haven't been able to complete one yet so I'm not sure how much time I will have into it. Hard to determine exact price at this time but I'm hoping around 60-70$ work has been super busy lately and I haven't been able to run any tools on my machine. Sorry for those who have been waiting. I need to make like 4 detailers right now and some round tools. I would like to make all the the hollower sizes but it will take some time to get there.


 No problem man, I'm just given you a hard time.:laughing: I got the entire mini set and large set from Rus awhile back so I havnt got any new tools in the mail for awhile. Just want to feed my addiction, lol.

Rus, I did finally get all my handles turned for the minin set over the weekend. I still have to shoot a finish on them yet but they turned out sweet, all matching 2 tone bubinga. I love em. I'll post pics after the finish. I may actually run up to WC later and pick up my inserts.


----------



## thebaminit (Jan 22, 2013)

*joy2turn*

:no:I would choose the square radius, for all around side work. did i win did i did i. lol have a great day thanks


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

thebaminit said:


> :no:I would choose the square radius, for all around side work. did i win did i did i. lol have a great day thanks


Lol, a little late to the party


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so im curious Duncass how did you like the tool you got from lathman dave?
i never heard anything more on this


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> so im curious Duncass how did you like the tool you got from lathman dave?
> i never heard anything more on this


Dave has had a monster workload so he's been unable to make the detailer for me yet. I'll post my review when it gets here and I've been able to use it on a couple of projects :yes:


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Dave has had a monster workload so he's been unable to make the detailer for me yet. I'll post my review when it gets here and I've been able to use it on a couple of projects :yes:


Ya sorry about that. I just sent one out yesterday and yours will be next.


----------



## commodore (Jan 14, 2013)

Detail for me! I want to use it in making a Christmas ornament out of my girl friend and I's first Christmas tree.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Detail as well. Thinking about doing some chess pieces


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Nice Gesture*

Seeing that you are the one giving the tools away you should select the tools that are given to each.
Jerry


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

wood shavings said:


> Seeing that you are the one giving the tools away you should select the tools that are given to each.
> Jerry


This giveaway has ended a while ago anyway :yes:


----------

